# Monarch Colossal Beast



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The sculpt is done.By Jeff Yeagher.Scott says that he is free to release pics.Jeff if your out there let`s see it Brother!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Pleeeeeeease!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

He's probably recovering from his all night drive back from Louisville.  

~RK~


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see the CB Sculpt along with the new Cyclops and Gorgo. But what I'd REALLY like to see is an honest to God Monarch kit release - speaking mainly of Sinbad and the Ghost. 
Really not trying to moan and groan here - I love the Nossy kit & Appreciate what Scott's trying to do for the Hobby. But at this time a year ago by the end of 2009 we could look forward to Sinbad, The Ghost (in the cooker for what - 3 years?), Gorgo and MAYBE the Fly or Moonsuit. What we got is a Goose egg '0'. 
Right now I'll just look forward to Sinbad which looks to be in stores within a month....(Maybe). 
But personally I'm at "believe it when I see it" status. Just MHO


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I just confirmed with Scott that the Colossal Beast sculpture Jeff did will not be the final release.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see the CB Sculpt along with the new Cyclops and Gorgo. But what I'd REALLY like to see is an honest to God Monarch kit release - speaking mainly of Sinbad and the Ghost.
> Really not trying to moan and groan here - I love the Nossy kit & Appreciate what Scott's trying to do for the Hobby. But at this time a year ago by the end of 2009 we could look forward to Sinbad, The Ghost (in the cooker for what - 3 years?), Gorgo and MAYBE the Fly or Moonsuit. What we got is a Goose egg '0'.
> Right now I'll just look forward to Sinbad which looks to be in stores within a month....(Maybe).
> But personally I'm at "believe it when I see it" status. Just MHO


Jimmy B,I agree with what ya said 100%


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Ditto Jimmy B and Wolman. Except for Cultvman no webstore even has Monarch as a preorder or "Coming Soon". I think they too are taking a wait-and-see attitude. Nossy was great and if that's it, then it was a welcome "one hit wonder", but Monarch seems to be good at announcing kits and not so good at producing them. For my money I'll go with Atlantis; only in business for a year and three kits to date. That being said, I will glady eat my words when (and if) these kits ever see the light of day.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

louspal said:


> ... I will glady eat my words when (and if) these kits ever see the light of day.


Get the Salt and Pepper ready.....maybe some Sugar, too!  

Scott is putting waaaay to much into this, time and money, to have it all flop. He WILL pull through. 
Let's not grumble about what's not. Let's support his future success! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like some great kits coming from monarch, just hope there still going to do the drac and mr hyde figs


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Get the Salt and Pepper ready.....maybe some Sugar, too!
> 
> Scott is putting waaaay to much into this, time and money, to have it all flop. He WILL pull through.
> Let's not grumble about what's not. Let's support his future success! :thumbsup:


My wife and I spent some time Sunday morning with Scott and Gary. They are great guys and these kits *are* coming!! I looked over the Sinbad kit samples and will say the quality is *superb*!! I wish these guys the best!! - Denis


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

gaz 91 wrote: just hope there still going to do the drac and mr hyde figs

Pit Mike says: Speaking as an owner of the 1972 originals.. Geez I hope not !


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I didn`t realize how funky the hands look on those kits.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Pit Mike says: Speaking as an owner of the 1972 originals.. Geez I hope not !


Well, at least you still have the originals. I never did as a kid so this would be great for us that missed out. Also, the repops will never replace the originals so you're good as gold, Mike! 

Go! Scott, GO!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Mr. Hyde head?*

Anyone got a resin copy or an original Mr. Hyde head? Not the mid transformation, but the full hairy deal.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I do have to say after talking with Scott and Gary I am convinced they are coming and plus I saw the samples on their table. They told me the delay was China and shipping. And I can believe that. Why don't we make them here? Just like Aurora did! That's what the problem is. So we got to wait! They told me Sinbad is 30 days and Ghost was 60 days. Sooooooooooo! :freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> OK - I do have to say after talking with Scott and Gary I am convinced they are coming and plus I saw the samples on their table. They told me the delay was China and shipping. And I can believe that. Why don't we make them here? Just like Aurora did! That's what the problem is. So we got to wait! They told me Sinbad is 30 days and Ghost was 60 days. Sooooooooooo! :freak:
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


Thats all good!But will believe it when see it in my hands or on the Hobby store shelf


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

The kits are coming out for sure, that would be a incredible amount of talent, money and time wasted not to. Sinbad is 100% and on it's way, there was suppose to be a couple cases at the show but Monarch was only sent a couple kits, proof they are done and ready, They are on the boat and last I heard hitting the shores by June 2nd then it's up to customs. The Ghost is also 100% but still needs pressing. Dracua and the Dr. J. are in the works and if everything fits the last inspection they will be moving forward soon. I'm not saying things couldn't be delay but this where they are at. Monarch wants to get these in our hands more than anything and wants to make sure they are perfect in every way. 
I'm still in plastic shock with all the kits Moebius has done and with Monarch and Atlantis we should be swimming in plastic kits for the next bunch of years to come.
Keep the faith 
Rob


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I am basically a newbie when it comes to older monster movies. Still have mucho to see. Can someone post a pic of a Colossal Beast? And please...No posts of my ex-wife...


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

50 foot tall naked guy, sheet like a diaper, right eye blown out with bazooka blast...bus over his head....


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

DocJam00 said:


> 50 foot tall naked guy, sheet like a diaper, right eye blown out with bazooka blast...bus over his head....


 Although, when asked at Wonderfest, it was stated that Monarch doesn't want to do the "bus" pose, as it's felt that one's been done to death.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> Although, when asked at Wonderfest, it was stated that Monarch doesn't want to do the "bus" pose, as it's felt that one's been done to death.


Yea but what else is there? Chomping bread out the back of a truck?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess they could do the finale when he grabs the power lines and electrocutes himself. Its not the most action oriented movie and there isnt much you can do with a pudgy bald guy in a giant diaper.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

You could do the scene where he gets hit in the eye with the bazooka (or whatever it was) -- do a diorama with the soldiers or the tank, and the power lines behind him, maybe?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

He gets shot with the bazooka in the first movie, the Amazing Colossal Man... thats how it ends when he gets picked off the top of the Hoover Dam.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Well, now, putting that scene on the top of Hoover Dam sounds like a great model!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

DocJam00 said:


> Well, now, putting that scene on the top of Hoover Dam sounds like a great model!


 
But that's when he still has a face and before he converted from Colossal Man to Colossal Beast

Hey - maybe to be true to the movie it could be molded in clear plastic so you could see right through him just like the film.

All kidding aside I'm Really hoping these kits make it to the shelves within a reason length of time and I'll gladly purchase at least 2.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

No, show him getting hit in the eye, and toppling off the dam....


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

DocJam00 said:


> 50 foot tall naked guy, sheet like a diaper, right eye blown out with bazooka blast...bus over his head....


Yup...that sounds like her alright...:thumbsup:

Was the movie good?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Matthew Green said:


> I am basically a newbie when it comes to older monster movies. Still have mucho to see. Can someone post a pic of a Colossal Beast? And please...No posts of my ex-wife...


Here you go...

















Both of these kits will be on my shelf:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> Was the movie good?


It was _real_ good when I watched it on "Sunrise Theater" at the age of 6. 


I vote for _this_ scene.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Classic !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zorro said:


> It was _real_ good when I watched it on "Sunrise Theater" at the age of 6.
> 
> 
> I vote for _this_ scene.


Those are scenes from the first pic, THE AMAZING COLOSSAL MAN.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

....Look closely...







......That needle came from over there...by that Grassy Knoll...
...went in just below his navel and exited his throat...
....hmmmmm
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Another AIP conspiracy!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Zorro said:


> It was _real_ good when I watched it on "Sunrise Theater" at the age of 6.
> 
> 
> I vote for _this_ scene.


These are pics from The Amazing Colossal Man.The Colossal Beast mite have been a better film had they hired an actress to play his sister that actually had acting experience. lol


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I get them mixed up. Sort of like "The Godfather" and "The Godfather II". 

Too bad he never encountered this chick. There could have been a happy ending.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I know I would have some fun with her! lol Hope she wore panties.Mite have caused some fender benders on the highway if not.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Yea but what else is there? Chomping bread out the back of a truck?


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I knew you'd like that one Danny.

Hey - FWIW I see Mega's now taking pre-order's for Sinbad. 
That means we are close. Ok - Im a believer for Sinbad. Hope to see the Ghost
right on the heels of Sinbad.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone notice that AIP had a fascination with bald giants? Colossal Man,Colossal Beast,The Cyclops & the giant alien from 50 ft. Woman was a bald headed freak as well.The Colossal man also had a lot in common with a baby.Bald head,diapers & had hissy fits.A big baby. lol


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am really looking forward to Gorgo,Moonsuit,and Sinbad,but the CB IS just a guy in a diaper who got shot in the face. Does'nt do anything for me personally. I love that Polyphemus Cyclops tho.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*What do ya do?*

Yeah, i'm not a CB fan either. I am still hoping for the Fly... and in those hopes i also want this kit to sell a BUNCH!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd buy the CB but he's kind of a head-scratcher compared with other B monster subjects. I'd rather see "Them", "The Thing", "It the Terror from Beyond Space", or even Tor Johnson, Vampira, etc.


----------

